# Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please.



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

I was just wondering what you guys are running. Right now I'm running 1 squirt alternating with 24lb injectors. I can get my 16v with 276 cams to idle "OK", but not perfect. I'm wondering if I might be able to make it better with a different squirt setup. Thanks, 
-Nick


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (NTRabbit)*

i believe i run 2 squirts alternating, but id have to double check that. the ms wont allow me to run 1 squirt, but i hope to once i update to the newer code


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (NTRabbit)*

I know from chats with chadr that he is getting a smooth idle with HUGE injectors and techtonics cams by NOT using the alternating option, and by using the high resolution code. Ask him about it. Mike


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I've alway seen *4 squirts alternating or 2 squirts simultaneuous* depending on how they are wired. I'm running the later as thats how my injectors are wired with a digi 2 rail
edit in bold I had them backwards.


_Modified by Fox-N-It at 12:59 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_I've alway seen 2 squirts alternating or 4 squirts simultaneuous depending on how they are wired. I'm running the later as thats how my injectors are wired with a digi 2 rail.

are u just doin that cause thats how it came or do u have a good reason for doing so? i re-wired my car to get the dual inj banks and i couldnt be happier, it smoothed out the idle tons and has made the car way smoother all around


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Digifant(1 & 2) injection ran all 4 simultaneuously and it was the quickest thing to do when I was installing since the fuelrail had the injector harness already attached and it only had 1 plug. 
I will soon be swapping shells and using an ABA harness to make things cleaner. Then I will switch over to 2 injector banks.
My setup runs quite smooth as is with G60 injectors.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (mjleamy)*

Interesting. Sounds like everyone is just kind of doing what works for them. I found that my idle smoothed out when I switched over to 2 injector banks running an alternating squirt as well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mjleamy* »_I know from chats with chadr that he is getting a smooth idle with HUGE injectors and techtonics cams by NOT using the alternating option, and by using the high resolution code. Ask him about it. Mike

Well, with huge injectors, I would think that the key is to make sure you have just 1 squirt per cycle because it takes longer for the larger injectors to open. If you cut the open time in half by using 2 or more squirts, they might not get correct fuel flow. 
I will have to try out the high res code too. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i believe i run 2 squirts alternating, but id have to double check that. the ms wont allow me to run 1 squirt,

Now that I think of it, I need to double check mine too. Maybe I'm running 2 squirts alternating.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (NTRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRabbit* »_Now that I think of it, I need to double check mine too. Maybe I'm running 2 squirts alternating. 

EDIT:
I just checked and im running 2 squirts simultaneuous. The other alternating maps I have all show 4 squirts.


_Modified by Fox-N-It at 1:09 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (mjleamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjleamy* »_I know from chats with chadr that he is getting a smooth idle with HUGE injectors and techtonics cams by NOT using the alternating option, and by using the high resolution code. Ask him about it. Mike

Hey Mike - since we've talked I actually have switched to 2 squirts alternating and its working rather well. I actually started a topic on msefi.com to ask about disadvantages to using 1 squirt per cycle because I thought I needed it. After I changed the settings to 2 squirts alternating and reset the ve table for idle I think its just fine.
If anyone wants to read on the msefi post check it out
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic.php?p=152901#152901


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (chadr)*

Thanks chadr. Could you tell me how your engine is set up? Head work? Cams? Compression ratio?.
So I double checked mine and it is actually 2 squirts alternating as well. 


_Modified by NTRabbit at 5:50 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (NTRabbit)*

my engine is mostly stock as far as i know. I have the tt street cam set and tt exhaust. compression ration should be stock too. Is that the info you were lookin for? Chad


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt: 1 or 2 squirts? Simultaneous or alternating? Opinions please. (chadr)*

You need to check you pulse width at idle and make sure it isn't getting too small, i.e. in the 1.5ms range or less.
MS I (non-high-res code) only has a pulse width resolution of .1ms so it can only provide a pulse width of 1.3, 1.4, 1.5 etc. and there is ~7% difference in AFR between each step which is a damn big step.
If your injectors aren't too big, I'd try to run 2 squirts/cycle, but check you pulse width!
My nephew's car running 440cc injectors went from untunable at 2 squirts/cycle and approximately 1.4ms pulse width, to a really nice running and idling car at 1 squirt/cycle.


----------

